# [ODMP] Metropolitan Police Department, District of Columbia ~ March 23, 2006



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

A Sergeant with the Metropolitan Police Department was killed in the line of duty on March 23, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18256*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Sergeant Gerard Burke Jr.
*Metropolitan Police Department
District of Columbia*
End of Watch: Thursday, March 23, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 16 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, March 23, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Sergeant Burke was killed in an automobile accident on 11th Street, NW. He had just radioed dispatch to check on a possible stolen vehicle when his vehicle crossed the center line, struck a parked car, and then struck a moving vehicle.

Sergeant Burke had served with the agency for 16 years and was assigned to the 3rd District.

Agency Contact Information
Metropolitan Police Department
300 Indiana Avenue, NW
Washington, DC 20001

Phone: (202) 727-4383

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

